# CIRCC certification - anyone can give pointers



## davidskm (Dec 9, 2011)

I am looking into taking the CIRCC exam within the next year, I was wondering if anyone can give pointers, resources & sites to help study and or networking any one who is circc certified willing to help withgiving direct contact info for any questions as I study for the exam!


----------



## heatheralayna (Dec 9, 2011)

Dr Z and his study guide (which he wrote for the AAPC) is invaluable.  I also purchase the practice exams for the CIRCC, they are online and you can take them as many times as you want.

I did not take any classes, not really any convenient for me, since I am working full time.  

I do suggest you have lots of regular coding experience, and at least some experience with IR.

you can feel free to contact me directly if you have any further questions.

Enjoy!  remember, one bite at a time...

Heather Shaw, CPC, CIRCC


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 9, 2011)

heatheralayna said:


> Dr Z and his study guide (which he wrote for the AAPC) is invaluable.  I also purchase the practice exams for the CIRCC, they are online and you can take them as many times as you want.
> 
> I did not take any classes, not really any convenient for me, since I am working full time.
> 
> ...



Heather,
Can you say where you found those on line tests?  That will help.
Krist_d, you can also use me for any questions.  Just to let you know, it's just not angiography and heart caths.  There is many more area you will need to know.
Good Luck,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## donnajrichmond (Dec 12, 2011)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Heather,
> Can you say where you found those on line tests?  That will help.



You can find the practice test on the AAPC website under "prepare for exam" where CIRCC is discussed:  Prepare for the CIRCC® Exam, Interventional Radiology Cardiovascular Medical Coding - AAPC


----------



## davidskm (Dec 12, 2011)

*Circc*

Thanks for all the help! If you wouldn't mind, could I get email address for contact purposes  I planned on ordering the test as well as the guide. I have coded vascular surgery/proc. for over a year and now doing Cardio/thorasic for just over 6 months. So I am hoping by the time I take test I will be well rounded in the areas.  Thanks for the help once again!!!


----------



## amandahollis80 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey. I just passed my CIRCC. I took it Saturday. I used the study guide and the practice exam. If you have any questions, you can email me at amandahollis80@gmail.com.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Dec 14, 2011)

ahollis said:


> Hey. I just passed my CIRCC. I took it Saturday. I used the study guide and the practice exam. If you have any questions, you can email me at amandahollis80@gmail.com.



Congrats to you!  A new member to the club!

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## elena.delucia (Nov 13, 2013)

*yikes*

i take mine this sat!!! SO NERVOUS & am FREAKING OUT!!!!


----------



## ttglasscock (Nov 15, 2013)

*I take my CIRCC tomorrow!*

I'm taking my CIRCC exam tomorrow. Any tips for the exam? I currently code dialysis, PAD, carotid cases now but I know there is more to the exam than this. Nervous...


----------



## acov57 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Circc*

Hi 
I just passed my CIRCC test 2 weeks ago. I'm reading the forums and found this post.
The study guide is good and the on-line practice exam helped me a lot becasue this is the format of the test.


----------

